# Automator, Apercu et le redimensionnement d'image



## solea (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Question simple à propos d'automator, j'essai désespérement de faire l'action la plus simple qui soit: redimenssioner en bloc des dizaines d'images.
Grâce à automator et une action liée à Apercu je crée le "workflow" pour le finder, ca marche nickel avec une image mais si j'en sélectionne plusieurs ça ne le fait correctement que sur une image!
La réduction appliquée est en pourcentage, 10% pour être précis.
Si je sélectionne 2 images ça marche sur la première et sur la seconde ça la réduit 1000 fois au lieu de 10... Si je sélectionne 3 images, la première est réduite, la seconde est réduite anormalement (comme décrit ci-dessus) et la troisième n'est pas redimensionnée.
Merci pour votre aide.
PS: Note de rien c'est mon premier post sur MacGeneration


----------



## solea (26 Août 2006)

En utilisant non pas un pourcentage mais en nombre de pixel le redimensionnement de plusieurs images fonctionnent...
???


----------



## DomBon (26 Août 2006)

solea a dit:
			
		

> En utilisant non pas un pourcentage mais en nombre de pixel le redimensionnement de plusieurs images fonctionnent...
> ???



Ce que j'avais dit dans une précédente réponse à la question


----------

